# BMWCCA L.A. High Performance Driving School at Laguna Seca, Nov 22-23



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Who's that guy working re-entry but our very own ScottN2Retro? :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Hm...I lent my camera to Scott to take pictures but all of his pictures of you guys came out blurry too. None of them are even remotely sharp enough to make out the car number.
> 
> Here are some of the pictures that I took of Scott's race car though...


  

Oh well... a valiant effort on several of our parts in at least attempting to get some shots of our cars... thanks to everyone who tried anyway...  maybe next time. Laguna Seca, I'll be back again someday... :eeps:

The race car looks sweet though...

Maybe you can teach me how to operate that insane camera of yours so I can try to take some pics too eh?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Maybe you can teach me how to operate that insane camera of yours so I can try to take some pics too eh?


I think that's a good idea to train a back up for the most important piece of equipment on the race team (at least to the sponsors  )


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> So where's my pic?


I need your email. The picture is too big to post here, and I don't know how to resize.

Hey by the way, Dan, I got my sways. Attempting the install today or tomorrow


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Doh! Next time I will find time to take pictures. I have used your camera before at Buttwillow so shouldn't be a problem.

btw, thanks for voluteering as a key worker. :thumbup:



The HACK said:


> Hm...I lent my camera to Scott to take pictures but all of his pictures of you guys came out blurry too. None of them are even remotely sharp enough to make out the car number.
> 
> Here are some of the pictures that I took of Scott's race car though...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> I think that's a good idea to train a back up for the most important piece of equipment on the race team (at least to the sponsors  )


It's not that hard...If you've ever operated a traditional SLR type camera most of the basic functions are there. What I forgot to do was reset some of the setting to be friendlier to action shots. I had the metering system turned to spot, low ISO film speed, wide open aperture for the morning shots of Scott's car and all those settings are counter to taking high speed action shots.

And it had the shorter lens attached too. If I just set up the camera right the result can be pretty stunning no matter who's taking the picture. The pics of my car that Vince took came out well at Buttwillow.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I was a little intimidated using your camera at first...  But with some good advice from you, it wasn't that difficult to use afterall. 

Anyway, I am trying to find who else might have taken pictures of our rides. I distinctively remember some folks snapping away when I drove through the cockscrew and on the straight-away.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> I was a little intimidated using your camera at first...  But with some good advice from you, it wasn't that difficult to use afterall.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to find who else might have taken pictures of our rides. I distinctively remember some folks snapping away when I drove through the cockscrew and on the straight-away.


Yeah I saw those people too... I'd be most interested in seeing those pics as well.  At first I thought one of them was HACK, but then I remembered "DUH! He was at the starter position at the end of pit lane... :banghead: "


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought it would be easier for me to take pictures if I'm a key worker...It's the other way around. It was actually easier to take pictures as a student.

You guys better hope that I get busted down to D or something for the next school.  Otherwise, looks like we're all stuck in the same class and assuming we all progress at the same rate, we'll never get to see pictures of ourselves on the track.

Unless WhatApex?! see fit to put me back in B. :eeps:

(Damn it I was doing so well in B before the incident too. Even my instructor was telling me that)


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I thought it would be easier for me to take pictures if I'm a key worker...It's the other way around. It was actually easier to take pictures as a student.
> 
> You guys better hope that I get busted down to D or something for the next school.  Otherwise, looks like we're all stuck in the same class and assuming we all progress at the same rate, we'll never get to see pictures of ourselves on the track.
> 
> ...


 :wave:

Me me me! Teach me how to use it


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Next time we will work out a schedule for taking pictures. 

Btw, forgot to tell all, the restaurant I visited for seafood dinner is called Old Grotto's on Fisherman Wharf. They have an early bird dinner special for $11.00. Includes their infamous clam chowder and main entree. Fabulous stuff.

Also, moi bought 4 pack of cotton candy too. I have got banana, raspberry, blueberry and grape!! :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Next time we will work out a schedule for taking pictures.
> 
> Btw, forgot to tell all, the restaurant I visited for seafood dinner is called Old Grotto's on Fisherman Wharf. They have an early bird dinner special for $11.00. Includes their infamous clam chowder and main entree. Fabulous stuff.
> 
> Also, moi bought 4 pack of cotton candy too. I have got banana, raspberry, blueberry and grape!! :eeps: :rofl:


:rofl: It's been a long time since I've had Cotton Candy. Sounds like you had a great time Vince. :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Galun said:


> I need your email. The picture is too big to post here, and I don't know how to resize.
> 
> Hey by the way, Dan, I got my sways. Attempting the install today or tomorrow


[email protected]


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Yeah I saw those people too... I'd be most interested in seeing those pics as well.  At first I thought one of them was HACK, but then I remembered "DUH! He was at the starter position at the end of pit lane... :banghead: "


I think that person was female, too. :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Galun said:


> Well, it was interesting. I was used to judging the space between my car and the car in the next lane based on the side mirrors. With this new view, the cars were actually much closer, since the mirrors are not essentially covering the blind spots. It's a little wierd now, but I see its benefits, and I will keep trying it and see if it will feel better.


I finally found the pic that illustrates what I was trying to explain to you:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

sergiok said:


> I finally found the pic that illustrates what I was trying to explain to you:


Nice! Thanks! :thumbup:

I am starting to get used to it after a week. Well in stop and go traffic, I was used to seeing cars in my side rear view mirror, and I would cut in at a certain distance. Turns out cars were much closer in this new mirrior config. I adjusted quickly after a few honks, middle fingers, and probably some a-hole bmw driver comments


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> I adjusted quickly after a few honks, middle fingers, and probably some a-hole bmw driver comments


:bustingup :lmao: :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to post this...






































  :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I have to post this...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Galun,

Have you sorted out the videos yet? Let me know if you can burn them onto a CDR. I can pay for shipping.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Goodie!

Let me know if you can burn the clips to a CDR or something. Will be at TS 9 this weekend. Thanks!



doeboy said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Even though it was only for a short moment before your hamsters pulled away from me at an insane clip... :yikes: What have you been feeding them?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it next weekend. It's too bad, I'd like to hear about it too.


I won't be able to make it either. The funny thing is that I thought the last weekend invovled Sergio. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mdk330i said:


> I won't be able to make it either. The funny thing is that I thought the last weekend invovled Sergio. Guess I was wrong.


If you want all the juicy details, ask about it at the SCTS Tribe distribution list. :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> If you want all the juicy details, ask about it at the SCTS Tribe distribution list. :eeps:


I'll give ya a hint... it was all about me and the big arse grin I had...   :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's the pic Galun took of Mdk330i approaching turn 3.

Resized and gamma corrected for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Here's the pic Galun took of Mdk330i approaching turn 3.
> 
> Resized and gamma corrected for your viewing pleasure.


Hey Galun, where were you standing when you took this pic?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Hey Galun, where were you standing when you took this pic?


I think he said he was working the flags up in the booth at turn 3 when he took that.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah, I was working the flag station at turn 3.

I really need to take some basic lessons in photography...

Vince, I mailed the CDs yesterday. The camera did move a bit, but it's fine most of the time. I included two CDs - a high quality and low quality video. For some reason the high quality had been cut short - I had no idea why. Most of the driving should be there though.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> Yeah, I was working the flag station at turn 3.
> 
> I really need to take some basic lessons in photography...
> 
> Vince, I mailed the CDs yesterday. The camera did move a bit, but it's fine most of the time. I included two CDs - a high quality and low quality video. For some reason the high quality had been cut short - I had no idea why. Most of the driving should be there though.


Oooh oooh.... did I get on the tape?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Galun said:


> Vince, I mailed the CDs yesterday. The camera did move a bit, but it's fine most of the time. I included two CDs - a high quality and low quality video. For some reason the high quality had been cut short - I had no idea why. Most of the driving should be there though.


Thanks Gary. :thumbup: Will let you know when I get it.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Oooh oooh.... did I get on the tape?


Oh yeah..we did, especially when you used the "portable" after lunch. :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Oh yeah..we did, especially when you used the "portable" after lunch. :rofl:


:eeps: : puke:

:rofl:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Galun, received the CDRs!!! Thanks a bunch!  Now I really want a DV as well. :rofl:

Here are some screen captures:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Galun, received the CDRs!!! Thanks a bunch!  Now I really want a DV as well. :rofl:
> 
> Here are some screen captures:


Nice. 

I want DV too.... ack... and a Shark Injector... and rims.... ack.... and.. and.... :eeps:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Hey, any video of me?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hrm...I don't think so. I don't even think we met each other on the tracks on Sunday.

Btw, can you drop by tomorrow night to return the torx bit and driver? :eeps: You're not playing with them, are you? 



Mdk330i said:


> Hey, any video of me?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Hrm...I don't think so. I don't even think we met each other on the tracks on Sunday.
> 
> Btw, can you drop by tomorrow night to return the torx bit and driver? :eeps: You're not playing with them, are you?


Yes, I love to screw! 

I can drop it off any time. I have the day off so call me when you're available.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Yes, I love to screw!


:rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Galun, received the CDRs!!! Thanks a bunch!  Now I really want a DV as well. :rofl:


You're welcome. Yeah a DV is really cool. It pays for itself after a while I guess.

Now I need to fight my urge to buy a Canon Digital Rebel.....


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Galun said:


> You're welcome. Yeah a DV is really cool. It pays for itself after a while I guess.
> 
> Now I need to fight my urge to buy a Canon Digital Rebel.....


Edited and uploaded one video...

Laguna Seca 11/23/2003 Sunday, 2nd Session

Enjoy!!! :thumbup:

EDIT: a couple of notes...
1. Sound is noisy cos both front windows were rolled down (part of safety SOP).
2. Camera mount wasn't secured well enough hence camera seems to be moving up and down at certain parts of the track. 
3. Again, thanks to Gary for the DV!


----------

